#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Thai Garden Ornaments

## dirtydog

Now obviously in the UK we all have garden gnomes as ornaments, and certain nasty evil people would nick them and send postcards from all over the world to the owners of the kidnapped gnomes, but here money goes a bit further so the farangs living here can afford bigger ornaments.

This one is made out of old crappy buffalo carts and is at this time extremely popular here, and damn expensive, I think something like this is just under 30,000baht, I mean you can see these geezers going round issan and offering 100baht for their old crappy carts and then making them into something like this and selling it for astronomical prices,well someones making some dosh out of this, anyway here's one that I doubt the owner has ever used as it doesn't have aircon.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

Now here's a nice ornament, obviously it's best if you have a bit of spare land for this one, no marmite it won't fit on your balconey.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Those pots in the second piccie would fit OK.

----------


## dirtydog

You can't beat a nice wooden bridge over the stream flowing through your garden.

----------


## dirtydog

Sticking with bridges for now, this is about the size I would need to go over my pond width wise, but alas my pond is empty, I'm still not sure what to do with it actually, I mean who the fok needs a 50 meter by 10 meter pond thats 4 meters deep, anyway here's another nice bridge.

----------


## dirtydog

Of course we have all seen hillbillys water feature in his garden, maybe a nice picture like this will make him expand on it a bit  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Fok, I only have 50 wah to work with here in BKK. Wait to you see the upcountry project...

----------


## dirtydog

They have a new garden center opened up down Soi Thepprasit and it does have some nice stuff, only had time for a quick couple of pictures today, these are supposed to be carved sandstone type sculptures and are pretty damn expensive.

----------


## Dougal

> are supposed to be carved sandstone type sculptures and are pretty damn expensive.


I think these are made by pouring concrete mix into a rubber mould and then painting. What is the price? and I will compare with what they charge around Hua Hin.

----------


## Thaicoon

> Now obviously in the UK we all have garden gnomes as ornaments, and certain nasty evil people would nick them and send postcards from all over the world to the owners of the kidnapped gnomes, but here money goes a bit further so the farangs living here can afford bigger ornaments.
> 
> This one is made out of old crappy buffalo carts and is at this time extremely popular here, and damn expensive, I think something like this is just under 30,000baht, I mean you can see these geezers going round issan and offering 100baht for their old crappy carts and then making them into something like this and selling it for astronomical prices,well someones making some dosh out of this, anyway here's one that I doubt the owner has ever used as it doesn't have aircon.


Like i was doing 10 years ago, Buying carts and wheels, for about 60 baht for a wheel, a cart for about 200 Baht, i have about 400 wheels and about 12 carts stored in Buriram, they are now worth crazy prices. also got some stored in a yard in Chaing Mai.

----------


## dirtydog

How bout a nice seating area in your garden with a little bit of shade, I assume something like this is a few hundred thousand baht and has a lovely view of Thailands electric grid.

----------


## Dougal

I think that the objective of such features is not that the sitter can get a good view but rather that passers by can get a good view of the sitter.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's one that is a bit more tastefull, look nice in any garden this one would.

----------


## anto2

Yes ,that one is nice ,it would be interestng to know how much it costs .

----------


## Curious George

While this may not be as attractive as the prevous posts, I believe it captures what Thais find comforting in their limited garden. The gentle sound of flowing water, combined with the tap - tap - tap of the pestle, seems to be very calming. This is at my MIL's house.

----------


## sabang

The people who developed my estate have shown admirable civic virtue by putting these ornaments on the outside walls of the estate.



Rising to the spirit of the occasion, the local villagers respond in kind by helping themselves freely to our flowers when in bloom, and the odd plant.

----------


## sabang

This quite tasteful arrangement greets you as you drive through our imposing portals, specially designed to keep villagers and other riff raff out.


Simple, but effective enough when the lotus decides to bloom:-

----------


## sabang

inside, to make things pretty before you get home.

----------


## sabang

One tasteless resident has even totally mixed his cultural influences by having a topless mermaid with Thai features put in his garden:-


Me, actually.  :bunny3:  Below it is a rather mediocre fish pond. The last two shots are part time water features, which also serves the purpose of keeping the water aerated so the fish don't die.

----------


## sabang

I took this shot early the other morning. Nice to see the lotus in bloom- yep, planted there by our eco friendly developers, who even tidied up the fringes of the pond and planted some nice plants, garassed it and made it into a nice little picnic spot so the locals could fish there and let off noisy firecrackers as they are doing right now.  :Sad: 



Not strictly garden ornamental stuff, but kind of a nice rustic, atmosperic shot I thought. I like having the village nearby, but outside the gates.  :Wink:

----------


## jumbo

> inside, to make things pretty before you get home.


 
I like this, not to over the top. What would you say the size of the freeze is.

----------


## sabang

Quite big that one- about 8 ft by 6.5 ft.

----------


## Norton

Another fine example of tasteful Issan garden design.  Somebody pit a lot of thought into this.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Looks like the cottage out of Hansel and Gretel.

----------


## Norton

^What's more puzzling it's a hotel.  Rooms can be rented by the hour.  Go figure!

----------


## Lily

This is my garden lady.

----------


## dirtydog

In England garden gnomes are all the rage, but why not treat yourself to a full size concrete Thai elephant for that special place in your garden or on your balcony.

----------


## Takeovers

> In England garden gnomes are all the rage, but why not treat yourself to a full size concrete Thai elephant for that special place in your garden or on your balcony.


Is that right? I thought it's a specific german vice. With the dwarfs made in Poland of course.

----------


## Airportwo

Forn the ultimate in tastelessness I can invite select visitors to peruse one of my neighbours gardens, they make there living selling garden paraphernali, they must really like there produce, as I doubt there is any ornamnent available in Thailand missing from there grounds!

----------


## DrAndy

I like these big wooden lions that came from a bankrupt restaurant

----------


## dirtydog

^Good luck Lions?

I quite like these stone seats and table, obviously not practical when it comes to moving them around in your garden, but we can all afford slaves, can't we?

----------


## Mozzbie47

> ^What's more puzzling it's a hotel. Rooms can be rented by the hour. Go figure!


What a great idea, if you only need 2 or 3 hours sleep, you can pay for that and be on your way.

----------


## DrAndy

yes indeed

but I bet most people don't get much sleep

the decor looks perfect for Cosplay

----------


## dirtydog

Not to expensive but look pretty good are these big ornamental planters, nice flowers in them and your on your way.



These ornamental trees look great, again not too expensive but maybe a bit much on upkeep, ie keeping them trimmed down to shape and size.



A nice little water feature to go in front of it, that sets it off quite nicely.

----------


## dirtydog

Got to admit I like the simplicity of this, looks like a English park bench, just needs a few empty cans of lager or special brew round it to really give it that English look, naa, leave as it is, looks nice without the empty beer cans, believe it or not this is stuck under a bridge on some massive Bangkok roads, ie Arun Amarin and Phra Pin Khao so a bit too noisey to spend the day contemplating the world going by.

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Here's one that is a bit more tastefull, look nice in any garden this one would


Now were talking.

----------

